# Kota Kinabalu - Rainforest [email protected]'s top sunset city



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Marvelous.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

@flickr


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

simply beautiful!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Great pics, awesome setting.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

_by sipaun_

*KK WATERFRONT*









*KK NIGHT with Fireworks Show*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing Sunset at Sutera Harbour, KK
@flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Floating City Mosque, Likas Bay, KK*
@flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tun Mustapha Tower*
Located 5 kilometres or about 15 minutes away from the KK City Centre. Formerly known as the Sabah Foundation Building, this circular tower of steel and glass stands 30 storeys high in the Likas Bay area and is instantly recognizable as a Sabah icon. It has a central core with steel brackets supporting each floor. When completed in 1977, it was one of the four such buildings in the world based on this design concept. 
Inside are housed an auditorium, two mini-theatres, exhibition foyer, a gymnasium, kindergarten and Research library. On the 18th floor is the revolving restaurant Atmosphere where you can enjoy a different dining experience.

@flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA)
From flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*










*Kota Kinabalu International Airport (KKIA)* (IATA: BKI, ICAO: WBKK) is located about 8 km from the city of Kota Kinabalu, the state capital of Sabah, Malaysia. It is the second busiest airport in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur International Airport with around 4 million passengers using this airport annually for domestic and international flights. It is also the main gateway into the state of Sabah. In 2006, about 2 million unique tourists visited Sabah, and it is estimated that this number will exceed 2.5 million by the end of 2007.

*Terminal 1*
Terminal 1 is the main terminal of KKIA. It is accessed via Jalan Putatan in Petagas nearby Kepayan. Currently its technical facilities includes 12 gates, 5 airbridges, and 4 baggage claim belts. It has the capacity of handling 2.5 million passenger annually. It also features duty-free shops, other shops, lounges, travel agents, restaurants, and many others. It is currently undergoing a massive renovation and expansion (see above). Malaysia Airlines is the main operating airline in this terminal.

* Asiana (Seoul-Incheon)
* Cathay Pacific
- Dragonair (Hong Kong)
* Domodedovo Airlines Charter
* Far Eastern Air Transport (Taipei-Taiwan Taoyuan)
* Korean Air (Seoul-Incheon) Seasonal
* Layang Layang Aerospace Regional
* Malaysia Airlines (Kuala Lumpur, Kuching, Labuan, Miri, Sandakan, Tawau, Bandar Seri Begawan, Cebu, Guangzhou, Kaoshiung, Hong Kong, Manila, Seoul-Incheon, Singapore, Taipei-Taoyuan, Tokyo-Narita)
* Royal Brunei (Bandar Seri Begawan)
* Singapore Airlines
- Silk Air (Singapore)
* TransAsia Airways (Taipei-Taiwan Taoyuan) Charter


by Pa Alisya's Gallery


























by james.kiong


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*1Borneo Hypermall*

4 international & regional hotels
*Autocity*
*Seaworld* Marine Park
*Rainforest* Cultural & Handicraft Centre
*YuYuan Garden* - Largesst SEA Indoor Chinatown
*The Bazaar* - Handicraft Centre
*Booboo**land* Amusement Centre
*Terminal* Amusement Centre
*U-bowl *30 lanes entertainment Centre
GSC 8 screens Cineplex
Tasty Food Village
Gourmet Lane
2 IT centres-OneIt and AllIt 
Prince Supercondo

Click here for more
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484091&page=19


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

:dance2: M u s i c a l F i r e w o r k s S h o w :dance2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos like this one:


>


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sutera Harbour*
by Steezus 










Pacific Wing









Magellan Wing

























Harbour view


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tunku Abdul Rahman National Park*
by Steezus


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*
by Steezus 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberandclint/sets/72157604856749440/?page=2


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by azlan.foto


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by buyie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2206 said:


> @flickr


Great photo of Kota Kinabalu :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by GarlicChina


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.kasihsayang.com.my/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK seafront*

by brian99 @ pbase.com










*KK at Night from Mamutik Island!!*
by Goh Weiyang @ panoramio.com


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by YongJK


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*2010 Countdown Fireworks at Jesselton Point*
by 精忠报国 
http://cforum3.cari.com.my/viewthread.php?tid=1828320&extra=page=1


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tun Mustapha Tower*
Located 5 kilometres or about 15 minutes away from the KK City Centre. Formerly known as the Sabah Foundation Building, this circular tower of steel and glass stands 30 storeys high in the Likas Bay area and is instantly recognizable as a Sabah icon. It has a central core with steel brackets supporting each floor. When completed in 1977, it was one of the three such buildings in the world based on this design concept. 
Inside are housed an auditorium, two mini-theatres, exhibition foyer, a gymnasium, kindergarten and Research library. On the 18th floor is the revolving restaurant Atmosphere where you can enjoy a different dining experience.

@flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Likas City Floating Mosque*
Built on a 2.47 acres site at the Likas bay, the Kota Kinabalu City Mosque is exemplary of the Islamic contemporary architecture. Situated near the sea, this majestic white mosque boasts similar features to the Nabawi Mosque in Medina. This floating mosque has a prayer hall which houses three madrasahs and accommodates from 9, 000 to 12, 000 people at a time.

By far the largest mosque in Kota Kinabalu, the Kota Kinabalu City Mosque is even possibly the most beautiful one in Malaysia – the man-made lagoon which surrounds it gives a serenely gorgeous and dramatic look to the mosque on a full moon night.

by mohq 









by Andrew San Juan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Rudee A.D.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night photos are really great


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by namida -


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hyatt Regency and Segama Waterfront*

by luki_gembul


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Gaya Street* @ Chinese New Year Bazaar

Panoramio.com


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK Times Square* Signature Office

by Alvin L. Ting


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by tichiong 

*Pacific Sutera*@Sutera Harbour









*KK Waterfront*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Suria Sabah Shopping Mall* 
by r_bb268


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat/Likas Bay*

by Harn Sheng


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*1 Borneo Hypermall*

@flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Floyd JD

*[email protected]*


















*KK Times Square Signature Office*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by D'Factors_Photography 

*KK City view from Signal Hill*









*Sunrise at Tanjung Lipat*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Gusip


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Night market in Kota Kinabalu

by Lisa and Alec 









by kefabean


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Goh Weiyang

*view from Mamutik Island*


----------



## roxasnobody (Jan 26, 2009)

2206 said:


> _IR Photos_ by ayamasakari
> 
> *Manukan [email protected] Marine Park*
> 
> ...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
hehe, it's the Infrared Image(IR) effect
the 'pink flower' should be green leaf la..:lol:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

big credit to Nora Carol
http://www.flickr.com/photos/noracarol/sets/72157605484583801/

*KK City Centre*

















*KK Waterfront*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Nora Carol
*
Menara Tun Mustapha / Yayasan Sabah*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Noral Carol

*Likas City Floating Mosque*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Noral Carol

*Likas Bay/Tanjung Lipat*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Noral Carol

*University Malaysia Sabah (UMS) jetty*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

bu Noral Carol

*Tanjung Aru Beach*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Nora Carol

*Sutera Harbour*
http://www.suteraharbour.com/v3/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Nora Carol

*Sutera Harbour Beach*









facing Tunku Abdul Rahman Marine Park


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Encik Amer

*1 Borneo Hypermall*









*Likas Bay*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Idiot frog

*Drive Through Likas Bay *


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Idiot frog


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Beautiful place indeed. A real paradise....


[2]

Wonderful!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by HLphotoclicks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are really awesome, great :cheers: well done


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

credits to AzmanJumat | Email | [email protected]


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
by ESARI


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KKIA & Sunsets*
by drade388


----------



## AndrewLall (Jun 24, 2010)

2206 said:


> *KKIA & Sunsets*
> by drade388


Wow, so many breath taking pictures. Any pic of big cruise ships docking at KK port? I saw one pic of two ships docking at KK port but forgot where I saw it. Maybe at DBKK book or website


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*25th Sabah Dragon Boat Race [email protected] Bay*

by sam4605


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again those photos from Kota Kinabalu are really good, nice


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Likas Bay Sunset*
by Scholastica Ees says, yuhuuu to all (^_^)


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sunset*
by Azmi Majid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiaam/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by pezzal


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by ripple* ~ "LOVE thy neighbour"


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Morning Mist at Tanjung Lipat*
by cindehuiz
http://e-sabah.com/viewthread_tmp.php?tid=35524&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Rinche83


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Proud of Sabah* - *Mount Kinabalu and Tun Mustapha Tower*
by mus tengah syahdu...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2206 said:


>


Awesome sunset photos :cheers: just great


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*City street art*
by mohdyuzairi


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1317908?with_photo_id=21807393


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://foaw.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/hdr-photography/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by lee yen phin


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by W.M. Poon


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Tham Nyip Shen


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by W.M. Poon


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by C.L. Chan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Tee Kim Ling


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by W.M. Poon


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Tee Kim Ling


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some *3D models* in Google Earth:

Tun Mustapha Tower









Le Meridien Hotel









City Mosque









This view always photographed by tourists. 









BSN and Maybank at Karamunsing









Wisma Tun Fuad Stephens


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tun Mustapha Tower*

Located 5 kilometres or about 15 minutes away from the KK City Centre. Formerly known as the Sabah Foundation Building, this circular tower of steel
and glass stands 30 storeys high in the Likas Bay area and is instantly recognizable as a Sabah icon. It has a central core with steel brackets 
supporting each floor. When completed in 1977, it was one of the three such buildings in the world based on this design concept. 

-----------

Built with bold architectural and engineering concepts, it is a building which many thought was not possible. There were also many prophets of doom who 
predicted that it could not be built as designed, as it was the first of its kind in Asia. They were all wrong because Yayasan Sabah Headquarters has not 
only been built, but has become one of the most famous and admired buildings in the country.

Set beside the blue waters of Likas Bay and its coral-fringed coast, it is connected to town by a 11.2 km coastal road which cuts across the bay.

The tower-like Yayasan Sabah Building has been likened to a modern Taj Mahal, which changes its colours throughout the day, depending on the 
clouds, sun and ever changing colours of the sky.
A fitting symbol of Yayasan Sabah, this towering building which looks like a giant rocket ready for launching, not only represents its forward looking 
attitudes but the whole of Sabah as well - for reflected on the special reflective glass walls of the building is Mt. Kinabalu, the mighty symbol of the 
State, which although 80 km away can be seen on days when the sky is clear.

http://yongjk.blogspot.com/2009/04/tun-mustapha-tower-formerly-named.html


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu City Mosque*

Sprawling above a man-made lagoon at Likas Bay, the mosque was built as such that it created an impression to be floating above water. The architecture is marvelous, closely and immaculately resembles the design of Nabawi Mosque in Medina, Saudi Arabia. The sky-blue dome blends perfectly with its white masonry.

The view during sunset is magnificent. The golden hue from the setting sun glorifies its features. Added to that is a picture-perfect water reflection from the lagoon below. Simply breathtaking and worth your visit.

by Jeremy-G


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu* 

by raphael_international


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Leona


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by Leona


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by nealz


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by RobHolme


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

2206 said:


>




just awesome.....love these pics....


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*SHOWCASE OF MY PICTURE 2010*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5269501

Mount Kinabalu









KKIA Terminal 2 - balik kampung bah..(back hometown)









Chinese New Year Eve Night


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanjung Lipat/Likas Bay Public Park


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tun Mustapha Tower


















Wisma Innoprise


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Borneo Hypermall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

World Champion Yick Nam Lion Dance [email protected] Borneo


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu International Airport


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

lion dance team visiting house by house


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gaya Street


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

City Hall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

back to Gaya Street


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sabah Tourism Board









Suria Sabah Shopping Mall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanjung Aru Beach


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gong Xi Fa Cai CNY Carnival


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

2206 said:


> *SHOWCASE OF MY PICTURE 2010*
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/5269501
> 
> Mount Kinabalu




surreal......beautiful photo.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5269501

*Gaya Street*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Story Of KK Exhibition 
Past, Present & The Future*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jesselton Point*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Suria Sabah*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## psth (Sep 28, 2010)

so clean and beautiful


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5269501

*Segama Waterfront*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Warisan Square*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK Waterfront*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marina Condominium*









*Cititel Express Hotel*









*Promenade Boulevard*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Promenade Hotel*


















*Millenium Sculpture*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK Times Square Signature Office*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice new photos from the city of Kota Kinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Karamunsing Complexs*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Superb performance by KK very own World Champion Yick Nam Lion Dance*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

The most famous luxury ocean liner in the world, Queen Elizabeth cruise ship docks at Sabah port and brings over 2,000 tourists to Kota Kinabalu city on 7th March 2011. Sabah tourism cultural troop was there to perform and welcome the visitors. From Sabah, Malaysia Facebook fanpage : http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=343901&id=124838741203&fbid=10150159789521204

All Photos taken from Sabah Tourism


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*City Mosque*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azrudin77/5513203637/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sunrise on Kota Kinabalu*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thangdong/5507655207/in/photostream/


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice new development.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/didoi/5518768954/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Another Superb Performance by Yick Nam Lion King Troupe*

0:30 Look at those rain water just splashing.......it spin twice!!!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KKIA*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawntan/5539850213/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KK Seafront*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/furyy/5548938867/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5572088966/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Perdana Park*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5571028938/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Earth [email protected]*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jon-die/5571041393/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/superkimbo/5584791158/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/3844628471/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*BBQ [email protected] Market*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstella/3851892049/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Le Meridien KK*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626356849155/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sapi Island*
20 mins boat ride off kk cbd
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5612884928/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5616829012/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626349732915/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626321856247/with/5597548218/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lephotographicart/5637358902/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://flaneganb.photoshelter.com/gallery/Kota-Kinabalu-Aerial/G0000hxJf6jWUq.k/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://flaneganb.photoshelter.com/gallery/Kota-Kinabalu-Aerial/G0000hxJf6jWUq.k/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://flaneganb.photoshelter.com/gallery/Kota-Kinabalu-Aerial/G0000hxJf6jWUq.k/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sabah State Mosque*

State Mosque HDR by arichardson9, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sabah Museum*

Sabah Museum.. by babatbabat2008, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/naza1715/sets/72157626570070700/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/esmarabdulhamid/5770601604/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esmarabdulhamid/5770603198/in/photostream/


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

beautiful KK..


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat*


Tanjung Lipat by bearnerd, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu sunset view from Tanjung Lipat Beach by bearnerd, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*[email protected] Harbour*


Peaceful sunset view at sutera today by bearnerd, on Flickr


Dark sky before sunset by bearnerd, on Flickr


Roaring wave by bearnerd, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Petronas Tower*
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:PETRONAS_Verwaltungsgebäude_in_Kota_Kinabalu,_Malaysia.jpg


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*City Skyline*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenphotoshare/sets/72157626805407361/with/5818406192/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Grafitti Art at City Centre*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenphotoshare/sets/72157626805407361/with/5818406192/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^d graffiti from d 1st pic is nice;-)


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat*

moon copy by zulistiana, on Flickr


kokol lightning by zulistiana, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sutera Harbour*

Bird’s Eye View of Sutera Harbour by ~ GAB ~, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KK_Panorama1 by great greths, on Flickr


KK_Panorama8 by great greths, on Flickr


KK_Panorama6 by great greths, on Flickr


KK_Panorama9 by great greths, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*

GRU_0018 by great greths, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nexus Karambunai Beach*


Beach view in Karambunai by adiazuan, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI*

Horizon Lounge

NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI by jhc_world, on Flickr

Spa

NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI by jhc_world, on Flickr

Garden Deluxe

NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI by jhc_world, on Flickr

Pool Villa beach front

NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI by jhc_world, on Flickr

Massage Hut

NEXUS RESORT & SPA KARAMBUNAI by jhc_world, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

熱血沙巴147 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴080 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

熱血沙巴091 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴120 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴136 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴137 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴131 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

熱血沙巴159 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴162 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


熱血沙巴171 by Dirk Su, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Night Falls over Kota Kinabalu by justindelaney, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely fresh seafood cooked in the Kota Kinabalu night market by Mr Meccano, on Flickr


Filipino BBQ by ExtremeGreen, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

the journey to sabah by Artiznan, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu at night by Gill Bland, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hotel Promenade at night by i-focus, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1Borneo at night by J K Martin, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu :: Sabah by Abu Bakar Sani :: PENAT ::, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu by Abu Bakar Sani :: PENAT ::, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu by Abu Bakar Sani :: PENAT ::, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7340121704/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/crystal-eve/7297867742/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiencheuk/7234729558/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/everydayelcamino/7294604998/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matwadi3d/7299744708/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matwadi3d/7299965684/in/photostream


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Water font with breeze, sunset view, beer, friends, awesome! by [email protected], on Flickr


Sunset @ waterfront by [email protected], on Flickr


Sunset @ waterfront by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

South Peak by [email protected], on Flickr


South Peak & Milkyway by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone is expecting the sunrise. by [email protected], on Flickr


More rope descend by [email protected], on Flickr


Rope descending by [email protected], on Flickr


rope descending by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/7046646









http://500px.com/photo/6400090









http://500px.com/photo/6570408









http://500px.com/photo/2285754









http://500px.com/photo/4076587









http://500px.com/photo/8200008


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/7644937









http://500px.com/photo/5465296


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/1866955









http://500px.com/photo/6665992









http://500px.com/photo/3568230









http://500px.com/photo/4910755









http://500px.com/photo/7333008


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/5465305









http://500px.com/photo/5491738









http://500px.com/photo/5465297


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/8123020









http://500px.com/photo/5032258









http://500px.com/photo/5032259









http://500px.com/photo/1362892


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/5303375









http://500px.com/photo/3675865









http://500px.com/photo/5168736









http://500px.com/photo/4798079









http://500px.com/photo/1270470


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/2128326









http://500px.com/photo/2140842









http://500px.com/photo/3370896


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/8137495









http://500px.com/photo/7289374









http://500px.com/photo/4249281









http://500px.com/photo/4660012









http://500px.com/photo/4779264









http://500px.com/photo/3720447


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://500px.com/photo/6318435









http://500px.com/photo/4376583









http://500px.com/photo/7992863









http://500px.com/photo/8256909









http://500px.com/photo/8281344









http://500px.com/photo/8380689


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu from the sky by Desa Ilmu, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1040362 by Fion Lu, on Flickr


世界末日 by Fion Lu, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

東姑阿曼海洋公園 by Fion Lu, on Flickr


P1040486 by Fion Lu, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

- by Jeannine Tan, on Flickr


- by Jeannine Tan, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cyrilcanvas.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/a-road-trip-pulau-tiga-sabah/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sabah Specialty - Tuaran Mee*

http://hitomi5.blogspot.com/2012/07/kota-kinabalu-travelogue-day-2s-local.html


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates, the food pics made me hungry...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mafengwo.cn/yj/10760/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ramadhan Al-Mubarak by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onggon/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Shangrila Tanjung Aru Resort*
http://www.shangri-la.com/kotakinabalu/tanjungaruresort


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Shangrila Rasa Ria Resort*
http://www.shangri-la.com/kotakinabalu/rasariaresort


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Gayana [email protected] Island*


Aircraft above by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Check Point by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Loading Jetty by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Low Tide by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Happy couple by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Diving Speed Boat by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset at Sabah - Malaysia. by JohnC 97, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset at Tanjung Aru Beach Kota Kinabalu 20 08 2012 by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Lover enjoy Romantic Sunset at Tanjung Aru Beach Kota Kinabalu 20 08 2012 by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Part of City View of K.K. Sabah by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


Waterfront K.K Sabah by Lim Lee - Lawas, Sarawak., on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset at Sabah - Malaysia. by JohnC 97, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Morning Sun by photo-razzo, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset by Joseph Yapp, on Flickr


Sunset by Joseph Yapp, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and alluring Kota Kinabalu...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu by biyachessa, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu by biyachessa, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

hits 1,000,000 views in 5 days!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zsaridi/7756195196/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mount Kinabalu by Dzuren Hamzah, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu by turang, on Flickr


Kaamatan Summit Hse by schemac, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

_MG_8694a by stupidhead, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu, Borneo Island, Malaysia, Aug. 2012 (130).JPG by John T Pilot, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu, Borneo Island, Malaysia, Aug. 2012 (131).JPG by John T Pilot, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

120930-N-MN975-078 by U.S. Pacific Fleet, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

University gateway by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


Way to entrance by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


University chancellery Building @ The twin tower of Sabah.. by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


Chancellor Hall 1 by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


School of Engineering and Information Technology by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


behind every students *career by jeevan rengasamy, on Flickr


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Over The Weekend*

Just some views taken over the previous weekend..

From Shantung Hill towards Karamunsing









From UMS looking towards the CBD









Photos from here.


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sunset*

A sunset I took at the Dah Yeh Intersection last two weeks.. photo source is same as the above post.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

MUS_9503 by FingerClix Photography, on Flickr


MUS_9347 by FingerClix Photography, on Flickr


MUS_9287 by FingerClix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahlan wasahlan ya Ramadhan by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

flickr-cover by sabahborneo, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset by daystriker, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mamutik island by ¡kuba!, on Flickr


South China Sea by ¡kuba!, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9586373415/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour sunset by lailyhass, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Atkinson Clock Tower by SrapDsign Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset at Kota Kinabalu by missfar, on Flickr


Borneo 2013 by benevolent_b, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

2 by Tanakwagu_noh, on Flickr


1 by Tanakwagu_noh, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_2583 by Frank and Myra Fan, on Flickr


IMG_2599 by Frank and Myra Fan, on Flickr


P5020322 by Frank and Myra Fan, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Likas Bay by Adam Lai, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Masjid Negeri Kota Kinabalu,Sabah. by hkhtt hj, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kota_Kinabalu_banner.jpg


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Aerial Photos Taken From Quadcopter*

Impressive low angled aerial shots of KK city on a beautiful Sunday morning. All pictures credit to Borneo Dream Travel Tours.

KK City Mosque









Looking north along the city's coastal highway (Tun Fuad Stephens Rd)









Looking south over Likas Bay









Likas Stadium









Suria Sabah Shopping Mall and Superstar Aquarius docked at the ports.









Downtown area


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^

*more!!!*
All pictures credit to Borneo Dream Travel Tours


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*360° Degrees Panoramas Of KK City At Night*

Some high quality spherical panoramas I found online of downtown KK at night.. Its something like Google Street View! Take a virtual tour of downtown KK! Click on the names of the places to access the panoramas. Recommended to view with Mozilla Firefox browser. :cheers:

1.Suria Sabah Shopping Mall









2. Intersection below Wisma Merdeka









3. Segama Waterfront









4.Hyatt Regency Kinabalu and Segama









5. Tun Razak Road intersection


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bornean sunset by LeonComa, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Likas in blue.. by badrul hisham© | back to basic in 2014.., on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shangri-La's Tanjung Aru Resort, Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia by Changsterr, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Untitled by marcwiz2012, on Flickr


Untitled by marcwiz2012, on Flickr


濕奶油老虎蝦 by leemelodylee, on Flickr


海鮮干撈麵 by leemelodylee, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Night shot in Kota Kinabalu City by Y.LIK, on Flickr


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Views Of KK From MS Europa 2 Cruise Ship*

KK was recently visited by a nice cruise ship.. MS Europa 2. These were the views guests on-board got to see while the ship was entering Gaya Bay and while it is docked in the middle of the bay.

Mount Kinabalu visible at dawn -> passing Sepangar Island -> clear distant skyline of KK city and the Crocker Range -> clearer skyline of KK city (including the Peak and the Peak Vista as well as the upcoming Bay21 condo).


Downtown KK -> Gaya Island -> Sepangar Bay


Webcam pictures credits to Hapag Lloyd-Cruises.

I got some shots of the ship myself throughout the morning.. enjoy.
6.50 am


7.30 am


9.45 am


12 pm


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*"Magical Carpet Ride Over KK"*

Some views from the skies which even makes me as a local, gasp at how beautiful KK is. All taken from Facebook.

View of downtown from the Peak Vista Awana by Property Hunter.


Aerial view of the entire cbd, including greater KK to the left, the airport at the top centre, and the T.A.R. Marine Park on the right, also by Property Hunter.


Signal Hill overlooking the northern half of downtown by Edward Ho.


The late evening sunlight shining on downtown Kota Kinabalu with the backdrop of the Crocker Range by Jeffrey Soon.


The Sacred Heart Cathedral complex with the background of downtown including the areas of Sadong Jaya and Karamunsing, also by Jeffrey Soon.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

ZIEL PHOTOGRAPHY by Fadziel Nor, on Flickr



Sutera Harbour Sabah by Fadziel Nor, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Masjid Bandara Kota Kinabalu Sabah by hkhtt hj, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanjung Lipat KK by BooJunk, on Flickr



Tanjung Lipat Kota Kinabalu by Faisal Faisal, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dancing Fountain by Angel6878, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Before attach by lordifka, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunrise by dicky's868, on Flickr


----------



## thienzieyung (Oct 13, 2009)

*Cruise Ship Visits In KK*

The first three months of the year have so far seen more cruise ships visiting KK than ever. From the seasonally deployed Superstar Aquarius to Japanese cruise ship Asuka II, there were 4 cruise ship visits in January, about 6 in February, and another 4 in March.

The photo in post #732 is taken during the day where MV Deutschland stopped over in KK. Another shot of the ship docked in Likas Bay from Dive Down Below.


The last day of February saw MS Columbus 2 docking here. Some screenshots taken from Hapag-Lloyd website.


P.S. For cruise liner lovers, get ready for the visit of Cunard's Queen Mary 2 this 25th March here! Definitely the highlight of all cruise visits for the year!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kota Kinabalu by besttex, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset... by dapinky17, on Flickr


Magellan Sutera Sunsets... by dapinky17, on Flickr


Magellan Sutera Sunset... by dapinky17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Kota Kinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

DSC_2674 by chengg9798, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo after sunset...


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Color and Light, Kota Kinabalu by david.valentine, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loitering around KK via Google Street View


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/BorneoDream


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/tanjungaru


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/perdanapark


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/shangrilatanjungaru


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/shangrilatanjungaru


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/tanjungaru


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/tanjungaru


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/oceanus


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/oceanusbroadwalk


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/imagomall


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

AAHHHHMMMAAAZZZIIINNNGGGG pics of Mt Kinabalu!!! the hilltop towns n all …


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kundasang


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/mountkinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/tanjunglipat


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/yayasansabah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/suteraharbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/gayastreet


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/suriasabah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/imago


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/imagoshoppingmall/photos_stream


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/oceanusmall





























https://www.facebook.com/OceanusKK/photos_stream


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kokolhill


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/suteraharbour/photos_stream


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/242219372519833/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/gayaislandresort


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kundasang


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/gayastreet


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/imago


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/tanjunglipat


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/mountkinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://easyinstagram.com/Profile/faizabdn/1


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Deebeestudio/photos


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://tofo.me/tag/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/harry_busy/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/tanjungaru/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/tanjungaruresort/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/suteraharbourresort/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/likasbay/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kokolhill/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mantanani/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mountkinabalu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/pizipizzo/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/lfm999/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/riversonthewalk/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## Isthebest (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow, Kotakinabalu is beautiful coastal city


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kokolhill/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabaluinternationalairport/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/sabahartgallery/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/suteraharbour/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mountkinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/desadairyfarm/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

hounonridgefarmstay
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/hounonridgefarmstay/








































windparadise
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/windparadise/






















dreamworldresort
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/dreamworldresortkundasang/































littlehut
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/littlehut/

















































kopivalley
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kopivalley/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

kiramvillage
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kiramvillage/






























hbenjaminresidence
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/hbenjaminresidence/
















































mtkinabaluholidaycamp
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mtkinabaluholidaycamp/






























marakaucabinlodge
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/marakaucabinlodge/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotabelud/




























Losou Podi


















Kg Melangkap









Kg. Tambulion









Pantai Rang Bulan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mengalumisland/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/kotakinako/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/likasbay


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/236002718/hospital-likas-kota-kinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/suteraharbour/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mamutik/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/kota-kinabalu-international-airport/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/mount-kinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/yayasansabah/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The sunset pic is too beautiful! One of the mosques look like something from Futurama, very interesting.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/paijul94/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/echie_ed/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/221437542/suria-sabah-shopping-mall/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/imago-shopping-mall-kota-kinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1019896604/plaza-shell/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/999-bar/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mamutikisland/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/taman-ujana-rimba-tropika/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/824872921/imago-shopping-mall/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mountkinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explor ... /riverson-the-walk/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/em_aerial_imagery/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/adrianthomasphotography/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

04/06/2018

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjmkstjhIA6/?taken-at=216849958


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mountkinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/sharifputra/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kundasang/Mesilau/Ranau一带异国风情

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kundasang/
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mesilau/


















































































































































神山脚下各种特色民宿


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Christmas 2018


Sabah Tourism Board










Riverson


















Fantasy Lighting [email protected] Waterfront


















































Magical Christmas Town


















































Padang Merdeka


































Gaya Street










Imago










































Suria Sabah










































ChristmasAtPillars


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsZLnFCHt_m/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

03 May 2019


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxB14yPl6ls/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxc1smHhS_h/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByKpcvMAEan/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/kotakinabalu/


----------

